# Alternative Kindle Cases



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey all,

Just got the K2 today!  

I ordered the Amazon K2 cover, and I read mostly good reviews on Amazon.com.  Then again, it is their own product, so of course they want to market it.  Anyway,  I saw that other covers were in the top 10 and I was wondering if any of you have them or know someone that has them.  Do they work?  And which cover for the K2, overall, do you feel is the best match for you?

Thanks,
Erich


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm using the $29.00 amazon cover now, I had a Cole Haan Bronze and returned it. I did not care for how it felt at all.
The amazon cover, its quite nice for the price point. It folds back well, and its sleek and slim.
Also the inside does not shed the way swede does, the way the Cole Haan did.

I am waiting ,for Strangdogs and Oberons to come out in K2. The Stargedogs are wonderful covers, soft fabrics flexible, pretty colors!
And the Oberons are soft and gorgeous too, they feel very special in your hands! Or at least my hands!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It really depends on what is important too you and. Also I am assuming you mean cover, case is really something 
to carry your Kindle in with or without a cover. The Amazon Cover sounds like it is very functional and 
a lot of people seem happy with it. However is lacking imo on the style end. If this is a deciding factor for you,
I am very happy with the _soft_ Cole Haan cover. Different from the one MineKinder had. You can see pics on the 
"A Case of Cover Envy" thread on this same page. It is butter soft and beautiful and I love it but it is very pricey! 99.99!

The great things is you have 30 days to try out the Amazon and if your find another cover you love you can return it...or sell it.
Lots of threads on here for the best known... Oberon (beautiful, I am getting one of those too), M-Edge and Strangedog... googling those will
take you to their sites.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I'm using the $29.00 amazon cover now, I had a Cole Haan Bronze and returned it. I did not care for how it felt at all.
> The amazon cover, its quite nice for the price point. It folds back well, and its sleek and slim.
> Also the inside does not shed the way swede does, the way the Cole Haan did.
> 
> ...


Strangedog posted his first K2 cover tonight, and it's already sold out. (not sure if he makes more than one cover at a time)

It looked really nice. Wish I'd seen it, I would have gotten it for my dad's K2.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ErinLindsey said:


> Strangedog posted his first K2 cover tonight, and it's already sold out. (not sure if he makes more than one cover at a time)
> 
> It looked really nice. Wish I'd seen it, I would have gotten it for my dad's K2.


I see he's using the hinge system and is still using velcro to secure the right side. I never bought one of his for the K1 although I liked some of the fabrics because I just can't stick velcro on my Kindle. I probably won't get one now because I'm very doubtfull about the hinge system, especially on fabric. I'll be watching to see how it goes.

I had two M-edge leather covers for my K1 and loved them. I've ordered an Oberon with corners for K2 (Rae Rae).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Strangedog doesn't use the hinge system, at least the amazon designed one. The K2 covers he's making looks like it uses 2 clips on the left side and then a small piece of velcro on the right.


I stand corrected. When I looked at the picture on his website, it looked like the cover was using the hinge system. I just looked again it looks like the left side of the Kindle is pushed into two metal clips. I wonder how he prevents scratching the Kindle surface?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

DD said:


> I stand corrected. When I looked at the picture on his website, it looked like the cover was using the hinge system. I just looked again it looks like the left side of the Kindle is pushed into two metal clips. I wonder how he prevents scratching the Kindle surface?


I believe I read he lines them with felt or something.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Erich said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got the K2 today!
> 
> ...


I tried several different covers for my K1 {MEdge, strangedog, paradisecreations {on Etsy} but the one I liked the best was Oberon. And I have an Oberon ordered for K2.
Patricia


----------

